# Grimlock Manor 2011!!



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Frightners!!

Finally! Here it is my 2011 video for Grimlock Manor. This year we created an entire seance room complete with Madame Leota Crystal Ball, thunder and lightning effects and more. It was a great year minus the snow that we got hit with here in Jersey but we managed to have a great Halloween and hope you all did as well! Please enjoy Grimlock Manor!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The bust that follow your movement and Madam turned out awesome! Did you get any footage of the party? It looked like a great set up!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Good grief, what a good video and an even more amazing haunt! At the end of the video I feel like I do right after I exit a great pro haunt - there were so many things I liked, but it would take me 12 times of walking through it (err, watching the video) to remember them all! Honestly the girl flung face down with "i'm sorry" on the mirror above struck me strongly, along with the bust that follows you, some of the corpsed heads, and the gorgeous set up of your Leota... very well done Grimlock - it looks amazing!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

cool


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks all!

Joisey - I did take some party pictures and will be making another slideshow video of just all pictures. I wasn't even able to edit in the carnival section of the haunt..it would have made the video way too long so I stuck with the cemetery and seance room.

Dixie - Thanks! I think you picked my two favorite things about the room. I love the vanity (got that for $40!) and I was really happy with the Leota setup...next year I am aiming at doing some talking busts using the projector effect.

CoolDJTV - Cool!!! Haha..thanks!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi All!

Going to start posting some breakdown prop focus videos of the haunt. I have so many pictures and my haunt video is primarily video so please sure to check in. My first focus is of Madame Leota. This was my favorite build this year. It was a last minute project but I am so happy I did it. There were a few adjustment issues here and there but at night when everything was all lit up it was the hit of the show. I highly suggest giving one of these a try if you never have. It is instantly gratifying and fairly simply to do. Also a great way to get into projection effects. Please enjoy. Next video is of the Mini Minion which is my little sculpted guy in the cage with the glowing blacklight eyes.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome job! Love Leota!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have a wonderful eye for detail that really sets the mood of some of the scenes in your haunt. The accessories around the girl at the vanity, the flickering lights and lamp near the white bust that follows you, and the multitude of candles around Leota help tell a story for each prop.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow Jay, that is One creepy haunt. Like Roxy said, you really do have a great eye for detail. I too loved Leota, and the Minion with the green eyes, especially the one in your cage. I loved how you used the grabber too with the lighting etc. Great Mood, Fantastic Job!!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Greg I appreciate it. I wanted to use the grabber to a greater effect and kind of at the last minute threw him in the fireplace mantle because I wanted some more motion in that room. It looked good but I'm going to work on it for next year. I want him to really look as if he is reaching out from a flaming fire.

The mini minion was one of my favorite builds this year. It was fun to build and corpse him. I didn't get to finish the cage as I wanted but again it's on the to do list a long with a few other mini minions.

Leota was by far my favorite as well as the favorite of all my guests. I'm going to be adding a few more projection effects next year for sure. Possibly some singing busts or something along those lines.

Again, thanks for taking a look at the video. I appreciate it.


----------

